# Help me, someone...anyone?



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

My son asked me to knit an afghan depicting the US Air Force emblem. I have been working on this for six months. I knitted the future 40" x 80" blanket in three strips. The third strip is almost finished and I just realized that I have repeated a part of the letter 'T' in two sections. I would like to remove the stitches from the second section. The other option would be to rip the third section and change the letter 't'. Can I remove the stitches in black and replace with a tiny patch? Or must I rip out one of the sections? I surely would appreciate any advice that you can offer before I start changing anything. I am adding some pictures. Thank you.

I should add that I will be embroidering black lines as depicted on the emblem. The final completion will look quite different, hopefully.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

You could duplicate stitch the background color over the unwanted section of the "t". It won't be perfect, but it's the easiest, least messy option.

http://www.purlbee.com/2007/10/28/duplicate-stitch/


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> You could duplicate stitch the background color over the unwanted section of the "t". It won't be perfect, but it's the easiest, least messy option.


But wouldn't the black show through ..?


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry cannot help you with your problem, but your project is amazing. As there are a lot of amazing people on this forum I am sure that you will get the help you asked for quickly.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Alanan said:


> Sorry cannot help you with your problem, but your project is amazing. As there are a lot of amazing people on this forum I am sure that you will get the help you asked for quickly.


Thank you. I am literally sitting here staring at my computer hoping for an answer...


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Is it at all possible to seam the two pieces starting past the extra "T" portion? Or will that totally throw off the proportions? You've don'e such a beautiful, painstaking job. I'm inclined to think you'll get bleed-through on duplicate stitching, though an experiment wouldn't hurt.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I would take it out, but that is not the easy fix. I see no easy fix other than trying the duplicate stitch, so why not give that a try first.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

mernie said:


> But wouldn't the black show through ..?


Possibly, but if you rip it out and try to re-knit that section, you could wind up with a big old mess. You could knit a small patch to cover it, and sew it over the top. At least with the duplicate stitch, it will be easy enough to undo if you don't like it

To rip and renew, you would probably need a length of yarn long enough for the patch, but with a free end, because you will have to put it through tapestry needle and graft at the edge on every row.

It's up to you.

http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring06/FEATrepairs101.html


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Looking more closely, I see the seaming idea isn't so great. If the top is where you cast off (knitted bottom-up, in other words), I think I'd be inclined to rip it starting with the "offending" portion. It's so otherwise wonderful, it's worth it.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Is it at all possible to seam the two pieces starting past the extra "T" portion? Or will that totally throw off the proportions? You've don'e such a beautiful, painstaking job. I'm inclined to think you'll get bleed-through on duplicate stitching, though an experiment wouldn't hurt.


I did think of eliminating the problem with a seam. It would change the placement of the eagle.. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> You could duplicate stitch the background color over the unwanted section of the "t". It won't be perfect, but it's the easiest, least messy option.
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2007/10/28/duplicate-stitch/


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I haven't watched this, but it will give you some idea what to do:


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

You could decide to leave it. That would make it very personal from you to your son......

Otherwise, I would say to seam it over-lapping a bit at the "T" so it wasn't as obvious.

Or, run the offending stitches down one at a time & replace them with the proper colors & work them back up.


----------



## Kathiediev (Feb 23, 2014)

Think of it as a mend. With a tapestry needle, re"knit" a little past that section and through it then remove the black thread. Should only have a couple ends to hide.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Possibly, but if you rip it out and try to re-knit that section, you could wind up with a big old mess. You could knit a small patch to cover it, and sew it over the top. At least with the duplicate stitch, it will be easy enough to undo if you don't like it
> 
> To rip and renew, you would probably need a length of yarn long enough for the patch, but with a free end, because you will have to put it through tapestry needle and graft at the edge on every row.
> 
> ...


I have considered removing about six stitches, replacing them with the white yarn and seaming with mattress stitch...or, just bite the bullet and rip the third strip to move the 't' over...


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> I haven't watched this, but it will give you some idea what to do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

As painful as it would be, can you unknit down to the unwanted part and reknit quicker than trying something that you wont like when finished (the duplicate stitch). You've put so much work into it so far. 

If it is knitted from the curved top down, put in a lifeline under the unwanted black and it should go quickly.

It will be fabulous when completed.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

jvallas said:


> Looking more closely, I see the seaming idea isn't so great. If the top is where you cast off (knitted bottom-up, in other words), I think I'd be inclined to rip it starting with the "offending" portion. It's so otherwise wonderful, it's worth it.


I think you are correct. rip, rip...thanks...


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

knittingagain said:


> Or, run the offending stitches down one at a time & replace them with the proper colors & work them back up.


This seems like another really good alternative.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

That is a magnificent afghan, and I think it deserves be fixed the old-fashioned way, even if that is a lot of time in the frog pond. That being said, a life line top and bottom over the blotch and up that seventh (?) row to allow you to graft/reknit a repair piece just might do it. I would probably try that first since the only real alternative that I see is to frog it. Good luck. Your son is going to love it!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Chesneys said:


> That is a magnificent afghan, and I think it deserves be fixed the old-fashioned way, even if that is a lot of time in the frog pond. That being said, a life line top and bottom over the blotch and up that seventh (?) row to allow you to graft/reknit a repair piece just might do it. I would probably try that first since the only real alternative that I see is to frog it. Good luck. Your son is going to love it!


Thank you..I know you right. And he already loves it..


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

And I would love to see a picture of the completed piece when you are done.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I have done the repair ferbgablu2 suggested and it worked on a pair of booties. The ends sewed in and was not that noticeable. Beautiful work you have done.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Chesneys said:


> And I would love to see a picture of the completed piece when you are done.


I have redrawn a pattern on graph paper. Because of the way the letters lean, I need to frog 48 rows. With uninterrupted knitting, I can do 20 rows in a long evening. I think it's better than doing the middle section with all that boring blue.

This is my worst/best effort so far....


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

jvallas said:


> So would you cut the mistake out & create an intentional hole? I kind of like this, for intrepid knitters!!


I wouldn't have undertaken such a complex project in the first place! I have replaced worn heels and toes in socks.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

I would use the duplicate stitch idea with a twist... start at the edge and replace the black with th new duplicate stitch. Sort of like kitchener stitch in the middle.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

No advice, but your work is very lovely.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

I would swiss darn over the bit that is wrong


----------



## EllieC (Apr 10, 2013)

Your project is amazing and I am stunned it only took 6 months! I had a similar problem on a garment a while back and I just knitted the number of stitches and rows to cover and mattress stitched on top. I cast on with waste yarn so I had open stitches top and bottom, although in my case it was to cover half a machine knitted duck!!


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

It's really beautiful work and you probably wouldn't be happy settling for a fix. If I faced this I'd have to do some ripping...


----------



## Dawn M (Feb 21, 2013)

knittingagain said:


> You could decide to leave it. That would make it very personal from you to your son......
> 
> Otherwise, I would say to seam it over-lapping a bit at the "T" so it wasn't as obvious.
> 
> Or, run the offending stitches down one at a time & replace them with the proper colors & work them back up.


I would do the third suggestion, lovely work.


----------



## wardletech (May 31, 2012)

You could take out just that section and repair it like you would a hole in a sock. I've done that on small sections. I would practice on something else first. I would hate to see something happen to that beautiful creation.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

That is an amazing afghan :thumbup:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> You could duplicate stitch the background color over the unwanted section of the "t". It won't be perfect, but it's the easiest, least messy option.
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2007/10/28/duplicate-stitch/


That is what I would try. By the way, your work is beautiful.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

I remember seeing advice somewhere on the net about how to darn holes in knitting ( a bit like kitchener stitch in socks) You could use this method if you were brave enough to cut the piece out. But I would practise it first on a swatch with a hole in it
Good luck to you and your son

I looked it up on You tube - there is one called Sock Darning - The accidental hole and has 2 videos. It is using Swiss darning but to cover a hole.


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

I can't help, I just wanted to say WOW, this is amazing!!! I am impressed.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Couldn't the second "T" be made into an "E" with the bottom of the "E" make that line to match the top of the "T"..it would be a little glitch..with the same color in duplicate stitch? It seems a shame to have to rip it back or start the 3rd section all over again..You be the judge of that...


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Mernie. I would duplicate the stitches sorta like weaving leave long tails and then cut the black out and tie it in... So you have re woven that area... And it's not bulky... I would hate to think you d have to rip it but you ve gone that far you could re knit that whole strip if you sew past it it will be out of proportion .


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't have any suggestion on a fix and see you got many great suggestions.

But had to comment on your work 
which is amazing.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

mombr4 said:


> I don't have any suggestion on a fix and see you got many great suggestions.
> 
> But had to comment on your work
> which is amazing.


I agree!!!!!

Fiona. 😄😄😄


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Why can't you just cut out the part of the T that is unwanted? That's what I would do... Take a scissor and cut the black yarn, pull it out and replace each stitch with white as you go. Don't tell anyone, but this is how I have corrected mistakes in my fair isle projects a time or two....

If you aren't successful or don't like the result... Rip out and redo the top few rows. Your work is amazing! 

Please don't try to cover it up by knitting OVER the black... This will look like a hot mess.... I am guessing by the quality of your work you KNOW better than to try to stitch over the black with white... You will end up with a lumpy mess of black and white!! Your gorgeous work deserves better.


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

Read everyone's answers. I would take out up to the error point. You did a beautiful job.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I would have to bite the bullet. How sad, but it would drive me crazy, especially on this beautiful piece. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I guess I would try a fix offered by others and then if I didn't like it I would rip it out. Your work and pattern is beautiful. It is probably something that will get great attention and so I would want it to have no glaring errors... Let us see it when it is done, please!!


----------



## Nittinnut (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow this is amazing. I'd try the duplicate stitch, if you can see black through single yarn, try doubling it up. Would be a little thicker but, ask yourself, "could you see it from a galloping horse?"

Linda


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

I would either duplicate stitch over it, or knit a small "patch" of the background color, and cover it up. Your work is beautiful, and a mistake is OKAY...call it a designer patch!!! HUGS...GG


----------



## unicornbus (Jan 25, 2014)

If it were my work I'd rip it out back down past the black and re-knit it. It is a Magnificent piece and a tribute to our Air Force. I would feel guilty with a less than perfect job. I know it would be a big job, but the whole project is a really great job.


----------



## Sperson (Jul 28, 2011)

I think I would try doing one stitch at a time (like a run down) first and if that isn't OK, frog the whole strip to the mistake. The whole project is amazing.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

Guess what! The mistake is like everything in life. We just laugh it off and show to son and he will love you just as much. Hug him and he will hug you back. Beautiful work.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

What you have completed so far is wonderful. Will you ever be totally satisfied with it, knowing there is a "fix" in it? I personally would tink it back to where the "T" repeat begins and make it right. You have worked so hard already, don't take shortcut and be unhappy with the finished result. More pictures later.......?


----------



## Don Ashton (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh wow just look at that, how wonderful. I hope you can do a decent alteration.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

As grandmother of US Airman I an amazed at you work. I have just begun planning a quilt for him, USAF themed of course. Best wishes for your solution.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow! That's amazing!...OK, if it was my project, here is what I think I would try...
I would first duplicate stitch a square section that would cover over the area you don't want. Then I'd remove the unwanted area beneath it, making sure to secure any loose ends. So in a sense, you'd be replacing the unwanted area with a "patch", before removing what's underneath, so you don't wind up losing anything else.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

flowergrower said:


> What you have completed so far is wonderful. Will you ever be totally satisfied with it, knowing there is a "fix" in it? I personally would tink it back to where the "T" repeat begins and make it right. You have worked so hard already, don't take shortcut and be unhappy with the finished result. More pictures later.......?


Agree.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

What a beautiful job you are doing! I think if you are careful you can take out the stitches you don't want and replace them. I would be careful to hang onto the stitches that are loose so that you don't lose them.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

knittingagain said:


> Or, run the offending stitches down one at a time & replace them with the proper colors & work them back up.


This is what I would do. Good luck!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

All good suggestions....it is a beautiful piece of work.


----------



## barjmeyer (Jan 10, 2013)

Like someone else suggested, I would duplicate stitch over the black, and then remove the black stitches by snipping them carefully and pulling them out. The white stitches will stay in place and the error in black will be gone.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry, it 's the &#128056; pond for you! I know it's the only solution I would be happy with. After all the work you've already done it would be a shame to leave a mistake you'd regret &#128546;&#128546;


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Unfortunately my suggestion would be to rip the 3rd strip as you will never be happy with the way it looks. I have had to do that many times. When the project is almost complete I notice a mistake near the beginning. I struggle with it but I always end up ripping it and doing it correctly. But sure wish I could catch the mistake sooner!


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

Beautiful work! I can appreciate the effort put into it. I made this hat for my DIL a couple of years ago and kept making mistakes. Ripped part of it out three times.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

gigi 722 said:


> All good suggestions....it is a beautiful piece of work.


I agree...


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Darn over what you don't want to show


----------



## jeanrotter (Jan 23, 2013)

what a beautiful job you are doing.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

I would rip it back and redo. The blanket is amazing.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> You could duplicate stitch the background color over the unwanted section of the "t". It won't be perfect, but it's the easiest, least messy option.
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2007/10/28/duplicate-stitch/


This is what I'd try but I'm not a perfectionist.


----------



## penpop (Aug 12, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> Possibly, but if you rip it out and try to re-knit that section, you could wind up with a big old mess. You could knit a small patch to cover it, and sew it over the top. At least with the duplicate stitch, it will be easy enough to undo if you don't like it
> 
> To rip and renew, you would probably need a length of yarn long enough for the patch, but with a free end, because you will have to put it through tapestry needle and graft at the edge on every row.
> 
> ...


The 'tears and holes - weaving' or 'sock' method would be good options. You could also knit a little section of white and graph over the white, using mattress and kitchner stitching to cover the black like a patch. If you stitch the patch on correctly, you could then snip off the section behind the patch.


----------



## pengwensgranny (Aug 3, 2011)

How about using embroidery chain stitch over the mistake in the white and then chainstitching the correct stitching in the right colour.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Does this ever bring back memories, although not knitting ones! I did a USAF emblem for my daughter when she was commissioned...in counted cross...on dark blue fabric. I can guarantee that I took out the last quarter of the circle at least 3x. Was my wake up call to abandon dark grounds - and that was 30 years ago. I was so down to the wire that my husband had to pick it up from the framer after the rest of the family had already gone to Fort Collins.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Amazing. Bookmark for when you have to repair holes. Thank you.



fergablu2 said:


> I haven't watched this, but it will give you some idea what to do:


----------



## godsbellybutton (Jan 13, 2015)

This is just an idea, but why not duplicate stitch, being careful to go through the same connecting stitches as the offending dark stitches do? Then connect the ends, and instead of pulling out the duplicate stitch, carefully remove the original.


----------



## Jayne13 (Aug 8, 2013)

I agree with some of the others. After putting all the time & effort in this wonderful project I don't think you would feel right in knowing there is a patch in the finished item. Just bite the bullet & rip it to the offending area. I don't think you would feel good giving the afghan as a patched up job to your son who is in the military serving our country.


----------



## Jayne13 (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry my apology. You didn't say he was in the military, but I still think in your heart you would not want to give a gift if it wasn't up to par. Beautiful hat Marlo.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

What a project you have under taken, I admire your skill.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

First off, your project is incredible :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

If it were mine it would bother me too much to 'fix' it, I would have to rip it out and start that part over.

Good luck and again very beautiful.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

knittingagain said:


> You could decide to leave it. That would make it very personal from you to your son......
> 
> Otherwise, I would say to seam it over-lapping a bit at the "T" so it wasn't as obvious.
> 
> Or, run the offending stitches down one at a time & replace them with the proper colors & work them back up.


Great idea to run the stitches down!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

You have put so much work into it and it is a beautiful creation. You will forever know this issue is there unless you take it out and knit again.

Thank your son for his service in the wild blue yonder.

SEA


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Please let me thank everyone, for all the wonderful things you said about this afghan. Had I read them before last evening, I might have tried some of those things. However, I did rip it back to part of the 'e' on the left panel. I hope I can get it right now...I spent the evening ripping and drawing a new sketch...which still is not right.

My son spent 28 years in the Air Force and we are all proud of his service. I wanted to knit his name in, but the only thing would allow was his rank and the years of his service.

I do appreciate your comments an suggestions. You are wonderful group of knitters!


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

mernie said:


> Please let me thank everyone, for all the wonderful things you said about this afghan. Had I read them before last evening, I might have tried some of those things. However, I did rip it back to part of the 'e' on the left panel. I hope I can get it right now...I spent the evening ripping and drawing a new sketch...which still is not right.
> 
> My son spent 28 years in the Air Force and we are all proud of his service. I wanted to knit his name in, but the only thing would allow was his rank and the years of his service.
> 
> I do appreciate your comments an suggestions. You are wonderful group of knitters!


Great! All that's left to do when you finish is post a final photo for us!


----------



## sapodedo (Jan 28, 2015)

Several thoughts -- the Japanese believe nothing is perfect, so everything has an error in it for good luck (I think). Anyway, I remember reading how to darn a sock -- an area is worn out, so the stitches are picked-up and knit. I can't remember where I saw this. This is truly a project filled with lots of love and very beautiful!!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I've ripped out an entire sweater (almost) before. When it isn't right, it isn't right. If you are a perfectionist, which it looks like you are judging by this wonderful looking project, which I would never dream of attempting, then you won't be satisfied with anything less than the do-over of that part. 2 nights work? That's nothing! Being a clumsy knitter, I spent 2 weeks recovering/reknitting this darn sweater.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Duplicate stitch if possible...and see if you can work the seam so it is not noticeable.


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

This was a great and knowledge site to watch. Thank you.


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

Fergablu2 you tube before you do anything, I think it may help you. You can cut, pull, replace with new white yarn and then weave. Great You tube.


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

You should really watch Fergablu2's you tube before you do anything, I think it may help you. You can cut, pull, replace with new white yarn and then weave. Great You tube.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

You could do reknit with the white in a tapestry needle and take the black out as you go. I would do it on the middle section T. Start at the T bottom because there is a cut end there and just take out a stitch and then put in a stitch immediately. Possibly stretching it out in an embroidery hoop so the stitches are clear. It will be slow careful work, but the repair would never show. This is a beautiful blanket and deserves to be perfect. You could practice the technique on a scrap of knitting.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

That is truly awesome, I'm just blown away. Sorry I can't help you though.


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

jvallas said:


> Looking more closely, I see the seaming idea isn't so great. If the top is where you cast off (knitted bottom-up, in other words), I think I'd be inclined to rip it starting with the "offending" portion. It's so otherwise wonderful, it's worth it.


I agree here. It is too nice a project overall to risk messing it up with an "easy" fix.


----------



## LindaBridge (Aug 9, 2014)

Your work is magnificent. I think Fergablu2 gave you the right answer. If you have enough of the background color (it looks white on my screen), take enough of the seam out so you have space to work comfortably and create a snag, hole or whatever, around the offending letter. But before you do that, to make your work easier, put in a form of lifeline so you won't have to pick up stitches or even out your row. Then get our your scissors, your knitting needles, take a deep breath and get to work. 
When you finish, no one will be able to find the "goof" and you don't have to re-knit a gazillion stitches. Linda


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I like Knittingagain's idea best. You could carefully ravel down the offending stitches and use a crochet hook to "reknit" just the few stitches you have misknit. Try it on another scrap piece, like a tension swatch, first, to get the hang of pulling out the old stitches and looping up the replacements. You could even reknit some of the rows attaching the inner stitches to their friends in arms as you go up the rows. 

Just sit and think a bit longer before pulling it all out, I'm sure you can do it without reknitting the whole thing. if you had the skill, tenacity an patience to get that far, you will surely do a neat, invisible job on the fix. We'll never tell!


Good luck. Such a nice gift, I hope he appreciates it.


----------



## marciechow (Mar 19, 2014)

Alanan said:


> Sorry cannot help you with your problem, but your project is amazing. As there are a lot of amazing people on this forum I am sure that you will get the help you asked for quickly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## stitch1 (May 16, 2012)

Could you not just knit the length and width of this letter in the white again and very carefully sew it onto the already knitted piece of the afghan?


----------



## Cathy B (May 15, 2014)

Was the black added using intarsia? If so you could duplicate stitch with the white. After you have all of the stitches secured with the white, you could cut the black thread and remove it. If you used stranded knitting to work the letters it won't work to cut the tread. I would knit a little swatch with just the letter T to try it out before trying it on the big afghan.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

No suggestions, except do what feels right for you. 
It is so lovely. Good luck!


----------



## Krunch (Nov 15, 2014)

Gorgeous work. I really admire what you're creating here! If it doesn't work out for you to remove the extra portion of the base of the "t", maybe you could remove just that tiny top portion and scatter some random royal blue stars around the outer band. The royal blue might cover the black pretty well and you could place them casually so that they look intentional. Wish I could help more. I just love what you've done.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

mernie said:


> Please let me thank everyone, for all the wonderful things you said about this afghan. Had I read them before last evening, I might have tried some of those things. However, I did rip it back to part of the 'e' on the left panel. I hope I can get it right now...I spent the evening ripping and drawing a new sketch...which still is not right.
> 
> My son spent 28 years in the Air Force and we are all proud of his service. I wanted to knit his name in, but the only thing would allow was his rank and the years of his service.
> 
> I do appreciate your comments an suggestions. You are wonderful group of knitters!


I came to the party late, after you made your decision.

I just wanted to say that your choice is the one I would have made.

Except for the way you did it, all of the other "fixes" were essentially "repairs".

I personally would never have been happy "repairing" a brand new project, when I could have corrected it outright.

Your work is amazing. Your son will have an incredible keepsake.

Please post a photo when you've completed the blanket!


----------



## MissMeeKaren (May 27, 2015)

Alanan said:


> Sorry cannot help you with your problem, but your project is amazing. As there are a lot of amazing people on this forum I am sure that you will get the help you asked for quickly.


Ditto!


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

Can you at least double stitch his initials in one of the corners?


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I know I would never be satisfied until it looked perfect; therefore I would rip. Hoorays for you for such a dedicated project. It is amazing.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

AMAZING work! I don't have any suggestions, but I agree with your solution to go back and fix it. It's just too nice to fix it "halfway." 

I'm sure your son will be thrilled with the final result and will love showing it off to his friends! :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Could you swiss darn over the error? It seems such a shame to pull a section apart and could save you less time. You can find swiss darning meods onlinexx


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Are you all wishing I would just stop writing? I hope not. Just needed to tell you this 'chapter'...Last evening I drew the graph for the stitches I ripped..about 70-80 rows. After much ado, I realized that I would need to space the last three letters in the left panel differently to match the part of the letter 't'. It would also mean the gold arch would be shaped differently. 

So, as many of you suggested, here's my new plan. I have inserted a needle as one would a lifeline and picked up six stitches below the black partial 't' on the center panel. I cast on one stitch for the mattress stitch seam and am knitting those stitches now. I will knit that little strip almost to the next gold 'arch' and attach them. 

But, here' s the rub ( Shakespeare?) ... what will happen to all the yarn ends from the 20 some rows I will replace? Is this even more of a concern? 

And why, why (?) did I take out those rows of knitting? Well, I did. Can you hear me groaning?

I took a picture of my patch-in-progress. I have not down-loaded it, but I will do that next. Again, any advice?

And, alas, the vanity. This project certainly will not win any prizes...

Mernie


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Pick up the yarn ends and knit them in a few stitches? And/or weave every other row into the other side when you have the panels joined for extra strength?

Onward! You are getting there.

Don't you just hate cheer when you have just ripped out umpteen rows?


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Chesneys said:


> Pick up the yarn ends and knit them in a few stitches? And/or weave every other row into the other side when you have the panels joined for extra strength?
> 
> Onward! You are getting there.
> 
> Don't you just hate cheer when you have just ripped out umpteen rows?


I hope you know that you are responsible for my decision to try to do it right. This is going to work, isn't it?


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

mernie said:


> I hope you know that you are responsible for my decision to try to do it right. This is going to work, isn't it?


O gawd! Me and my big mouth. Of course it is going to work. Definitely. Positively.

Actually, I think the patch will do just fine, and right now I am working a sweater/tunic/dress that has stripes as fine as one row, no more than seven, so I have ends galore that are hiding pretty effectively. I really do think 20 ends in such a large project will be unobtrusive.

Go slow!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

I love this continuing saga. Despite your stress it will be wonderful. I love reading about all the possibilities.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

knittingagain said:


> You could decide to leave it. That would make it very personal from you to your son......
> 
> Otherwise, I would say to seam it over-lapping a bit at the "T" so it wasn't as obvious.
> 
> Or, run the offending stitches down one at a time & replace them with the proper colors & work them back up.


I like it! (last paragraph)


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

Yes, it will work. Use the method to repair hole, the previous you tube, redo the white stitches and just replace the yarn ( I believe Black yarn) with the white (I think that is what you want to do). I thought you undid the rows just to replace the black yarn?


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Krunch said:


> Gorgeous work. I really admire what you're creating here! If it doesn't work out for you to remove the extra portion of the base of the "t", maybe you could remove just that tiny top portion and scatter some random royal blue stars around the outer band. The royal blue might cover the black pretty well and you could place them casually so that they look intentional. Wish I could help more. I just love what you've done.


I wish I had tried that before I ripped 70 rows. I think my son might have liked it.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I did the patch. Weaved in all the ends. And guess what? It looks like a patch on the wrong side. But it's okay. It doesn't show on the right side. And now, I am replacing all those [email protected]%##@!! rows. It is so discouraging.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

mernie said:


> I did the patch. Weaved in all the ends. And guess what? It looks like a patch on the wrong side. But it's okay. It doesn't show on the right side. And now, I am replacing all those [email protected]%##@!! rows. It is so discouraging.


Somehow it seems worse when something like this happens when you are almost done with a project.

But the wrong side weaves will be far less noticeable after a wash or two as the yarns start blending. So glad it looks the way it should on the right side! Bet you have it back in shape before the weekend is gone, and your son will soon be enjoying that wonderful work of love.


----------



## novieknitter (Nov 9, 2014)

It happens to all of us. I just finished grafting a collar to the sweater and after I finished I realized I did it on the wrong side. oh well, here we go again one of those senior moments. Yarning on so much fun....... send us a photo of the finished project, because it is a masterpiece.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Chesneys said:


> Somehow it seems worse when something like this happens when you are almost done with a project.
> 
> But the wrong side weaves will be far less noticeable after a wash or two as the yarns start blending. So glad it looks the way it should on the right side! Bet you have it back in shape before the weekend is gone, and your son will soon be enjoying that wonderful work of love.


You are a pretty nice lady and continue to please me...


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

mernie said:


> You are a pretty nice lady and continue to please me...


Well thank you! It hasn't been the very best of days and this just made it a whole lot better.

:lol:


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

How goes the afghan?

K


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Chesneys said:


> How goes the afghan?
> 
> K


I have just replaced all of the ripped stitches. Thanks for asking. It won't win a prize at the State Fair...but I didn't make it to win prizes...I tell myself that. I made it to honor my son's service and because he asked me to do it...

It will be lovely, except for that ugly patch seen only on the back side. So now I am on to the boring blue top of the final strip...


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Can't wait to see the pictures! Sometime this week, right?

As far as the ugly patch on the back, a fool won't notice and a smart person won't say anything.

Hah! I have been looking for an excuse to say that for weeks. )

K


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Dear mernie,

I have been following your ongoing adventure with much interest. Oh dear!

Earlier, I posted that I was glad of your decision do frog and basically start the problem section over, as I would have had trouble wrapping my head around doing a "repair" on an essentially "new" project.

I must admit that my intarsia has been limited to some very pedestrian effects. And it sounds like what you had to do, even to start over, was tantamount to a "patch" anyway. That you frogged where it probably wasn't wholly necessary. Frustrating!

Well, I must also admit that, as I read the exchanges between yourself and Chesneys, I'm not able to completely visualize what you're describing.

When you complete your son's wonderful blanket, and get to the picture posting stage, could I beg you a little bit to post both front and back shots, as well as a sort of close up of the problem area, front and back as well?

You know what they say, one picture is worth a thousand words. I know it would help clarify for me all of the text that has described your dilemma, and I would hope it might also be instructive to others.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Dear mernie,
> 
> I have been following your ongoing adventure with much interest. Oh dear!
> 
> ...


Thank you..I will be flashing pictures for everyone to see, beleive me. It will take a while...but you will see them. Mernie


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

mernie said:


> Thank you..I will be flashing pictures for everyone to see, beleive me. It will take a while...but you will see them. Mernie


  :-D :!:


----------



## jayled (Jun 19, 2015)

I agree Swiss darning or duplicate stitch is the best way. You can look it up on you tube to see how to do it


----------



## jsaunt (Mar 30, 2014)

Such great suggestions and help all of you have offered. Thanks for the information. It has been helpful for even those of us who aren't involved!

Lovely work by mernie. I'm looking forward to the pics of the completed project too.

Hope it's going well.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I have been following your saga and I hope it's going well for you now. I think it's a great thing to honor your son's service. My husband is USA RET; he served in Desert Storm. I understand your wish to honor your son and I think he will be VERY proud of the afghan you are making for him. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> I have been following your saga and I hope it's going well for you now. I think it's a great thing to honor your son's service. My husband is USA RET; he served in Desert Storm. I understand your wish to honor your son and I think he will be VERY proud of the afghan you are making for him. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Thank you. That's very kind . Tonight I finished the very last row of knitting. Now I have a thousand threads to tuck in and then on to seaming the three sections. We are deciding what kind of border it needs. I have been thinking of gold cable around all sides; a fringe, or keeping it plain with blue I-cord. Any suggestions? Anyone?


----------



## Kathiediev (Feb 23, 2014)

I think the gold cable would really compliment the emblem. Make it look rich and important.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

mernie said:


> farmkiti said:
> 
> 
> > I have been following your saga and I hope it's going well for you now. I think it's a great thing to honor your son's service. My husband is USA RET; he served in Desert Storm. I understand your wish to honor your son and I think he will be VERY proud of the afghan you are making for him. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Last night I tried several edgings for my project. This is one I like. Using two I-cords, I alternately attached them with two stitches. I have not seen this anywhere, so I am not sure how to adjust the length to keep from distorting the edge. The I-cord would be gold, I think. I need to show this to my son and get his opinion. Please tell me what you think. I know it's hard to see, but maybe you can get the idea...


----------



## jsaunt (Mar 30, 2014)

I think that will be really nice in gold. It is a perfect compliment because (as I'm thinking you intended) it looks like the gold cording on uniforms, etc.

I'll be surprised if your son doesn't like it too.

Leslie


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Yes,I like it.

It is reminiscent of a braid on a uniform.

Personally, I would prefer it in gold rather than white.


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Kathiediev said:


> Think of it as a mend. With a tapestry needle, re"knit" a little past that section and through it then remove the black thread. Should only have a couple ends to hide.


This sounds very workable - make a little swatch and try that method before you use it on your absolutely beautiful work. One other idea: it seems that there is a possibility of "embossing with duplicate stitch 'emblems that would cover the extra black yarn.
In any case, be sure to experiment with a sample knit just for that purpose before touching your lovely work. 
I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Great choice. I agree it looks like military braid, which is the perfect touch. In gold of course, as you said. I am really enjoying watching this develop!


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Re attaching. Make enough edging to go around (plus a little) and put in stitches to make sure the join of the two cords is firm. Then attach it to the afghan, when it has been smoothed or blocked flat, so you can pin the cording even around before sewing. Same idea as putting cording on a pillow, or some other edging. You will have to ease the cording around the corners as it won't make a 90 degree turn. Someone much cleverer than I can probably figure out how to knit it on. )


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Chesneys said:


> Re attaching. Make enough edging to go around (plus a little) and put in stitches to make sure the join of the two cords is firm. Then attach it to the afghan, when it has been smoothed or blocked flat, so you can pin the cording even around before sewing. Same idea as putting cording on a pillow, or some other edging. You will have to ease the cording around the corners as it won't make a 90 degree turn. Someone much cleverer than I can probably figure out how to knit it on. )


Really? I had planned to knit it on..I would pick up stitches all way around..I have provisional stitches at the cast on end...and then go around knitting the gold braid as I go. I will do some short rows at the corners. Don't you think that will work? I attached I-cord to the one I made for my other son for Christmas that way. It did not occur to me to knit it separately. The trick is not to distort the edge. Don't you think that this way will work?

By the way, my Veteran son saw the braid today and loves it...I have to embroider all the black lines in, too. If you want to see the way it is supposed to look Google Air Force medallion..


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

mernie said:


> Really? I had planned to knit it on..I would pick up stitches all way around..I have provisional stitches at the cast on end...and then go around knitting the gold braid as I go. I will do some short rows at the corners. Don't you think that will work? I attached I-cord to the one I made for my other son for Christmas that way. It did not occur to me to knit it separately. The trick is not to distort the edge. Don't you think that this way will work?
> 
> By the way, my Veteran son saw the braid today and loves it...I have to embroider all the black lines in, too. If you want to see the way it is supposed to look Google Air Force medallion..


I could, but I would rather wait for your final effect, Mernie. As to attaching, I consider myself on the intermediate level knitting, but I am actually a pretty good seamstress. Had to learn young because of my size(s), which got really interesting in my teens. So of course I thought of sewing it on first. I am almost positive I would get that right. But judging by your afghan, I think you are a better knitter overall than I am, so follow your own instincts, please! No doubt it can work, and your proposed method sounds good to me, just not sure I could do it without a lot of instruction. And frogging. And cussing.

Glad he likes the braid. It's going to be gorgeous. Have thought about sending the final pic to my Vet Army and Navy sons, but then they would want one. Each. OMG!

:shock:


----------



## gr8 (Jul 4, 2013)

Chesneys said:


> ... the wrong side weaves will be far less noticeable after a wash or two as the yarns start blending.
> 
> ...a wash or two? Frankly, I cannot imagine this work of art will get very many washings! It is not just any old afghan made just to wrap up in while you eat chips and ice cream in front of the TV.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

gr8 said:


> Chesneys said:
> 
> 
> > ... the wrong side weaves will be far less noticeable after a wash or two as the yarns start blending.
> ...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Chesneys said:


> ... the wrong side weaves will be far less noticeable after a wash or two as the yarns start blending.





gr8 said:


> ...a wash or two? Frankly, I cannot imagine this work of art will get very many washings! It is not just any old afghan made just to wrap up in while you eat chips and ice cream in front of the TV.


I don't think there would be anything problematic with a couple of very careful, intentional launderings, would there?


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

I frequently was my couch blankies,mainly due to the fact that a moocher cats often joins us and leaves his hair all over the place. I'm not really a clean freak, more of a dirt magnet, but I like things fresh if possible. Don't have any afghans that are purely ornamental, but the few all hangings I do have, do get an occasional careful rinse to freshen them. Only ornamental hangings I don't wash are the rug hookings,but I would if I thought it wouldn't harm the burlap foundation.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

My son has the finished afghan now. ..Here are some pictures. He asked me to line it and with quite a lot of trepidation, I did...


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh my, Mernie, it turned out wonderfully! Great color match with your lining, and the gold cable edging just sets everything off perfectly. I can't decide if it is a better work of art or of love. How is he planning on using it?


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Chesneys said:


> Oh my, Mernie, it turned out wonderfully! Great color match with your lining, and the gold cable edging just sets everything off perfectly. I can't decide if it is a better work of art or of love. How is he planning on using it?


I asked my son that question. He didn't really answer. I hope he uses it. It washed perfectly. Getting the lining on was quite difficult because the braid made the corners stretch. I sewed it on and hoped for the best, and it worked. When I put it in the washer, it was something akin to throwing your baby in the lake...or something equally terrible. I was a wreck. Even knowing that everything could be washed and dried...He does plan to enter it in our county fair at the end of the month. I'm not sure my mattress stitch will handle that scrutiny...And then there's the correction..whew! I am glad it's finished and will began my latest project: A toy giraffe in Green Baby Packer colors...


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

mernie said:


> I asked my son that question. He didn't really answer. I hope he uses it. It washed perfectly. Getting the lining on was quite difficult because the braid made the corners stretch. I sewed it on and hoped for the best, and it worked. When I put it in the washer, it was something akin to throwing your baby in the lake...or something equally terrible. I was a wreck. Even knowing that everything could be washed and dried...He does plan to enter it in our county fair at the end of the month. I'm not sure my mattress stitch will handle that scrutiny...And then there's the correction..whew! I am glad it's finished and will began my latest project: A toy giraffe in Green Baby Packer colors...


I'm glad you didn't post before washing. I would have been a wreck right along with you. But it came beautifully.

Whether it wins or not, the fact that he wants to enter it in competition says what he thinks of it, being a guy and all. Are you going to copyright the pattern?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Link to the posting of the finished product:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-353886-1.html

~~~


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Chesneys said:


> I'm glad you didn't post before washing. I would have been a wreck right along with you. But it came beautifully.
> 
> Whether it wins or not, the fact that he wants to enter it in competition says what he thinks of it, being a guy and all. Are you going to copyright the pattern?


I don't know what 'copyright' means...I did send the pictures to Vogue Knitting...I think the braid is unique...but I'm not sure.

Thank you for worrying with me.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Mernie, I think GalaxyCraft would probably be the one to explain the fine points of copyright to you. I seem to remember a lot of comments on the subject from this source. But basically, it is a way to register your pattern to make it's use and distribution exclusively yours. 

Also, if I may suggest, there were a lot of people interested in your project that have probably unwatched the link, judging by the lack of response. Perhaps you could start a new link - I guess under "pictures" - so the finished product could get the attention it deserves?


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

mernie said:


> I don't know what 'copyright' means...I did send the pictures to Vogue Knitting...I think the braid is unique...but I'm not sure.
> 
> Thank you for worrying with me.


*Don't Worry ... Be Happy*

Here's one less thing to worry about:

DoD and Military Seals are trademarked.

http://www.defense.gov/trademarks/

YOU can't copyright them. In fact,

"Department of Defense and *Military Seals are protected by law from unauthorized use, and these seals may NOT be used for non-official purposes.*

"However, the Military Services may approve the use of their Service emblem or coat of arms as a substitute on a case-by-case basis."

(Whatever "substitute" means. Good luck with THAT !)

I'm not sure where knitting the Air Force logo onto a blanket falls on the scale of "approved" to "may NOT be used for non-official purposes".

Certainly, nothing is mentioned about personal use. Even the opposite is actually implied.

Hmmmmmmm...Sorry.

~~~


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

KroSha said:


> *Don't Worry ... Be Happy*
> 
> Here's one less thing to worry about:
> 
> ...


I know you are probably correct. My son told me that at the beginning of this project...I don't care...it's my gift to him...


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

mernie said:


> I know you are probably correct. My son told me that at the beginning of this project...I don't care...it's my gift to him...


Well, that's fine with me.

I'm sure you're not the first person that's done something like this, nor will you be the last.

I'm not the trademark police.

Someone else brought up copyright and it seemed like you were interested.

But a word to the wise...

If your son already said so, maybe best you keep it private.

~~~


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

Google military themed knitting patterns. They are everywhere, including a link to KP and patterns for dishcloths. I seriously doubt there would be any problem making the PATTERN for the afghan her own property. She is not claiming the emblem as her original work. Sort of like the Flag Code says no wearing of a representation of the flag, but the pins are everywhere. And beach towels.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you. When you consider all of the wearable items containing our flag, do the trademark police actually think this law if enforced? I will not argue this subject... ever...Yes, my son told me about it.. but if I choose, I will market the pattern. The fact is, I am interested, but right now, as you know, not seriously.


----------



## Joan H (Nov 28, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> You could duplicate stitch the background color over the unwanted section of the "t". It won't be perfect, but it's the easiest, least messy option.
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2007/10/28/duplicate-stitch/


Truthfully this will work better than one might think. I have some experience in this area, give it a try, the worst that you can face is that you would need to take out the duplicate stitch. If you try it and don't like it, then you know you don't like it. If you don't try it, you can wonder forever and not know.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Joan H said:


> Truthfully this will work better than one might think. I have some experience in this area, give it a try, the worst that you can face is that you would need to take out the duplicate stitch. If you try it and don't like it, then you know you don't like it. If you don't try it, you can wonder forever and not know.


Perhaps you haven't been able to review all the pages of this thread but...

... THE BLANKET HAS BEEN COMPLETEF!

The link to the posting of the finished product is here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-353886-1.html

~~~


----------

